# I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2013)

*I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

well chalk that up as an epic failure, 

made a morning shake, consisting of 

cold carmel frap from sb 
oxy elite powder (usp labs)
usp labs oxy protein, 
1 cup of mint brownie muscle egg

well downed it and knew right away it was not gonna stay down.... threw my guts up 2 times within 5 minutes of finishing the drink!!

HOW DO PEOPLE DRINK THIS STUFF? i guess im gonna have a lot of yummy mint brownie pancakes and other stuff because

 ILL NEVER DRINK LIQUID EGG WHITES AGAIN, IN MY LIFE!!

my body doesnt agree with anything un cooked i guess, especiallyy eggs, yuck!

im gonna have a lot of yummy flavored eggs tho i suppose?


----------



## Times Roman (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

shit, right after Rocky came out the first time, me and my buddies were into eating whole raw eggs.

kinda stupid, I know.  the first couple of times you have to watch for the gagging, but after that not so bad....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*



j2048b said:


> well chalk that up as an epic failure,
> 
> made a morning shake, consisting of
> 
> ...



Didn't you read the directions? Its a suppository.


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*






Damn J, that sucks.  I throw in some almond milk and shake it up, never have a problem.


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*



PillarofBalance said:


> Didn't you read the directions? Its a suppository.



Ah man do i got to use a turkey baster as well? Damn ill be right back and let u know how it goes muhahahahahaha


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*



AlphaD said:


> Damn J, that sucks.  I throw in some almond milk and shake it up, never have a problem.



Yeah man i tried, not happening, and i got a case of this shit! Gonna have to cook it all


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*



Times Roman said:


> shit, right after Rocky came out the first time, me and my buddies were into eating whole raw eggs.
> 
> kinda stupid, I know.  the first couple of times you have to watch for the gagging, but after that not so bad....



Haha man i drank this stuff, gagged within a few min and said fuck.... Im heading to the can!


----------



## Azog (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

I drink a little over a carton of egg whites a day. Not bad with some stevia and cinnamon. I'll put a drop of vanilla if I am feeling fancy. Maybe I'm going completely mad, but I'll be damned if it doesn't taste like a vanilla milk shake.


----------



## 63Vette (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

I go through four gallons of the chocolate a month ($135). I love that shit.... sometimes I get a lumpy glob and it makes me (from the texture) a little grossed out but other wise I love it.... sorry you won't be able to use it.

Respect,
Vette


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

I love the stuff. I just ordered 8 gallons.


----------



## SAD (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

Yeah, it couldn't be the unregulated garbage that you mixed in, so it must be the egg whites....


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*



SAD said:


> Yeah, it couldn't be the unregulated garbage that you mixed in, so it must be the egg whites....



The stuff i mix in my morning shakes is always the same! The only thibg that changes is the flovor of the coffee... SO YEA IT MUST BE THE EGG WHITES


----------



## j2048b (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

Im still gonna use the egg whites, just have to cook them or add them to pancake batter and start eating em!


----------



## DF (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*



Times Roman said:


> shit, right after Rocky came out the first time, me and my buddies were into eating whole raw eggs.
> 
> kinda stupid, I know.  the first couple of times you have to watch for the gagging, but after that not so bad....



I tried the raw egg thing once.  I gagged & coughed then 1/2 the egg came flying out of my mouth & hit the fridge....lol funny shit.  I've never tried the muscle egg stuff, but if I want egg whites I'll eat an egg.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 7, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

When I first heard of this product I didn't know it was supposed to be drank and I couldn't figure out why anyone would want flavored eggs lol
If it wasn't so damn expansive id try it


----------



## amore169 (Jun 8, 2013)

*Re: I say "ur going down muscle egg" muscle egg replys "im comming back up!!"*

When I'm in a hurry I get a diet coke and mix it 8 egg whites and I'm good to go. I'll sometimes just drink them by themselves, my wife almost pukes when she sees me.


----------

